
Why Adobe’s mobile strategy is fundamentally flawed - arpit
http://aralbalkan.com/2895
======
wallflower
I think when Adobe Flash Builder can compile to native iPhone and utilize true
iPhone UIKit (UITableView, UITabBar)so that you can't tell the iPhone app was
written in ActionScript 3 - that will allow Adobe to at least have a foothold
for it's core customer base, in the form of enterprise / business iPhone apps.

Slider is a step in the right direction.

<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/mobile/>

------
gamble
I don't miss Flash on my iPhone. There's nothing useful Flash can do that
isn't better done with HTML 5 or a native app.

------
arpit
On the same topic, this response is pretty good:
[http://flashmobile.scottjanousek.com/2009/12/26/commentary-o...](http://flashmobile.scottjanousek.com/2009/12/26/commentary-
on-a-post-about-adobes-mobile-strategy/)

------
rmason
This guy has it in for Adobe in general and has bashed their other products in
the past. I think he just is being provocative to get traffic.

~~~
arpit
Its kind of funny, Aral was one of the guys behind OSFlash.org, and a pretty
well known Flash guy. I do understand where he is coming from though.

------
ssp
The post he links to, <http://aralbalkan.com/2508>, is pretty good too.

